# Rotten wood behind drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a major structural issue there, it would have taken many years to cause that kind of damage.
Could be caused by lots of issues depending on where you are.
Not enough over hang on the shingles, no drip edging, plugged up gutters, no storm and ice shield, not enough insulation in the attic, roof leak higher up, ECT.
Going to have to open up that whole wall to check for even more damage and mold.
Very likely the studs and at least the insulation have been effected.


----------



## mikec82 (Oct 11, 2013)

From the looks of it then, do you think there is just siding behind this wood? The house Was built in 1988. Is this type of setup common? If the wood were not rotten, would people typically screw the drywall right into the wood?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You really need to open it up more. Enough to be able to see how far and how extensive the rot is. It may involve several studs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture of the outside of the house showing that area might help---


----------

